# 20 gallon for Pea Puffers



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

My 20 gallon housing 3 pea puffers and 6 otocinclus. Was only supposed to be 3 oto's but my red eye wasn't having any friends in her tank so they all had to go in here. If you look close you can see one pea puffer


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Great looking tank! How do you find caring for the pea puffers? Is it difficult, or are they easy to keep?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

woopderson said:


> Great looking tank! How do you find caring for the pea puffers? Is it difficult, or are they easy to keep?


Thanks! I love my puffers  As to if they are difficult, well I would they are...special For such a tiny fish they are amazingly aggressive and do best in a species only tank. They also have appetites that have to be seen to be believed and prefer live over frozen but once you get them eating frozen theres no stopping them! I would say they are not very demanding as far as water parameters go but they need good filtration and regular water changes (like every fish really). 
Hope that makes sense I haven't had my coffee yet


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

That helps a lot, thanks!



Wiccandove said:


> Thanks! I love my puffers  As to if they are difficult, well I would they are...special For such a tiny fish they are amazingly aggressive and do best in a species only tank. They also have appetites that have to be seen to be believed and prefer live over frozen but once you get them eating frozen theres no stopping them! I would say they are not very demanding as far as water parameters go but they need good filtration and regular water changes (like every fish really).
> Hope that makes sense I haven't had my coffee yet


----------

